# A Moment of Silence



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh no... I was hoping the server was just down for a while :sad: What are the odds that's still true?


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Amaterasu said:


> Oh no... I was hoping the server was just down for a while :sad: What are the odds that's still true?


What was the time of death?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

https://web.archive.org/web/20120223052259/http://wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Wikisocion_home

No need to fear. We have Wayback Machine.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Are we meant to not post? Since it's a moment of silence...

Sorry, broke my silence.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

It's now Wikisocion.net


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> It's now Wikisocion.net


Ty m8 I can breathe easy now


----------

